

Ask HN: Best place to seek remote jobs in Europe? - iseedeadcode

I know there are websites like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weworkremotely.com&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;careers.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;, but those jobs that are remote require you to be located in USA. Since I live in Estonia, I would love to search for remote jobs in Europe.
======
bopf
There are quite a few companies that do not really care where their workforce
is located. Examples that come to mind immediately are basecamp.com,
wpmudev.org, buffer.com, zapier.com,... I don't think there is a directory of
these companies or a job site focusing on these kind of jobs, but if you
search for remote or distributed workforce you will find many examples.. then
just browse their job listings.

This is slowly becoming the new way for companies to operate imho. In the key
metro areas office space and employees have become way to expensive and
scarce. Hiring talent where ever that talent chooses to work is a much better
strategy. We do the same at my company but unfortunately, we do not have any
open positions right now :)

------
seekingcharlie
Apply for them anyway.

Let them know that although you live in Estonia, you can definitely match up
with their timezone. Your advantage is that you can offer a competitive rate
compared to others in the US.

